

Yo-yo problem - infinitebattery
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yo-yo_problem

======
Igglyboo
Currently writing a plugin for Jira, definitely encountering this. Many of my
classes that extend/implement a jira class/interface have at least 3 parents,
sometimes more.

Another thing that bothers me which may be java specific is the verbosity,
classes that are 5+ words like "AbstractEditConfigurationItemAction" are very
common.

~~~
ASneakyFox
None of my java classes are this that long. 3 words max.

